# Nvx or JL or......



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

NVX NSW 124 $69.99 on sonic
JL AUDIO 12WXV2-4 $119.95 On sonic
The JL being the upper end of my budget. 
If you had the choice what would you choose and why? Or am I missing something in the $120 and under category? 
I want to try and stay away from the mainstream brands available in Canada, everyone with a stereo has, Alpine, JL, Kicker, Pioneer, Clarion and so on. 
The NVX is very tempting at that price and I'm sure they're are very few people up here that have even heard of the company. 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Sealed? Ported? Just 1? How much power? Expectations?


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

Sealed or ported I've ran both in the past and I'm not particular either way, again one or two no preference, I will be using my kicker zx400.1, and I'm looking for sq, I used to be a big spl guy just not for me anymore. However I still like it to rumble when I'm in the mood


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Trunk?


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

Subaru hatchback


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

This would be better than the nvx or JL

JBL GTO1214 2yr Wrnty 12" 1400W Component 4 OHM CAR Audio Stereo SUB Woofer 050036930475 | eBay

Just realized shipping cost is a bit high

The 10 offers free shipping http://www.ebay.ca/itm/JBL-GTO-1014...r_Speakers&hash=item4177a8f914&vxp=mtr&_uhb=1


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

RE Audio SEX12D4 (SEX-12D4) 12" Dual 4 ohm SE-X Car Subwoofer
Rockford Fosgate P3D4-12 (P3D412) 12" Dual 4 ohm Punch P3 Sub
Infinity Reference 1262W (REF1262W) 12" Dual 4 ohm Subwoofer
Alpine SWS-12D4 (sws12d4) 12" Dual 4-Ohm Type-S Car Subwoofer
Rockford Fosgate P2D4-12 (P2D412) 12" Dual 4 ohm Punch Stage 2 Sub

I would go with anyone of these over the two you have chosen.
Why? Because you get more sub for your money.
Especially with the Infinity and Alpine.

EDIT: If you can the GTO for that price and free shipping....JUMP ON IT.


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

Not bad pricing but I just checked the shipping and handling fees....$131 to have two shipped plus the price of the sub...I'll see of they are on sonic or crutchfeild 
Thanks and Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have seriously considered the Alpine Type S, like I said earlier I was just looking for something different than everyone else. I used to run two Type R 10's on a kicker zx 2500.1 I loved it. Do you know how the RE SEX 12D4 stacks up sq wise against the type S ??


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

So are you looking for a pair or would you be willing to go with a single higher quality sub?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

What's the most you're willing to spend here?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Tystrud said:


> I have seriously considered the Alpine Type S, like I said earlier I was just looking for something different than everyone else. I used to run two Type R 10's on a kicker zx 2500.1 I loved it. Do you know how the RE SEX 12D4 stacks up sq wise against the type S ??


To the Type S 12 no but I have heard the 10 in a 1.5 ported box at 30 hertz and it was damn good. The only grip I i would have had was volume but it was just a single 10.
The SEX 12 though in a 2.25 ported box at 32 hertz is a low end monster.
I mean for the price and power it really can't get any better. 
It does roll off around 80 hertz or so. I could run mine with out a LP filter and it sounded ok.
For the lowend though it is the go to for me.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

what do you think about 2 Dayton HO 10's?

Dayton Audio RSS265HO-4 10" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm 295-462

Nothing discussed on this page yet will touch them. a little over your budget, but come on...spend a little...get a LOT


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> what do you think about 2 Dayton HO 10's?
> 
> Dayton Audio RSS265HO-4 10" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm 295-462
> 
> Nothing discussed on this page yet will touch them. a little over your budget, but come on...spend a little...get a LOT


He only has 400 watts available.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

edzyy said:


> He only has 400 watts available.


OIC...then get the NXV's


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm going to say this now before I forget...thanks for all the input guys I really appreciate it. As for a pair or single set-up it doesn't really matter, I like the look of a pair. I'd be ok spending 200 including shipping. So are we now between the Dayton and RE ?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

at 200, i'd look at the dayton ho
https://solen.ca/pub/index.php?cata...eau1=1&niveau2=1&niveau3=7&s1=2&s2=1&s3=2&s4=

or creative sdx https://solen.ca/pub/index.php?cata...odiapo&s1=1&s2=&s3=&id=1937&page=1937&nobut=1


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Tystrud said:


> I'm going to say this now before I forget...thanks for all the input guys I really appreciate it. As for a pair or single set-up it doesn't really matter, I like the look of a pair. I'd be ok spending 200 including shipping. So are we now between the Dayton and RE ?


i would do a pair of daytons before i did a pair of RE..even if i was under powering them. You can always upgrade your amp later on.

Dont rule out the NVX just yet though...2 10" NVX would be about the same price as a single Dayton...and your power matches up better.


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok so let me throw this out there while I look up the creative sdx, 2 nvx 12's or one Dayton remember the 400watt supply....what would you do?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Dayton HO


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok so say I ran the Dayton off the 400 watts am I going to have to crank my gain to get the sub moving?


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

Gain is not a volume knob.... With 200$ budget why not a single 15 if you are looking for output


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

I am well aware that it is not a volume knob, I'm not looking for "output" I'm looking for sq, I don't want to have to compensate my lack of power on the Dayton by running my gain to high and risk clipping my amp. If the Dayton can still give me good SQ while runnin 200 watts below rated nominal power I'm in. That's where I'm having a hard time with all of this. Momax powers I live about 2 hours from T.O is what brands are available in the GTA anything that's been mentioned? Go leafs go


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

As im sure you are well aware, all car audio prices here are very inflated...the best bet is local classifieds if you dont mind used. For new drivers, from speakers to subwoofers (particularly ones available at partsexpress.com, like dayton) I use solen.ca they are based in quebec. Also as mentioned above, the CSS SDX10 may be a good option which is also available in canada with free shipping from creativesoundsolutions.com


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

SDX 10 ported would give you what you want


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

Ya it's hardly worth paying retail here, I have searched kijiji up and down and it's mostly alpine and JL. I'll check out the websites you suggested and see what I can come up with, as for the Dayton on 400 watts what do u think the outcome would be like?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

The Dayton is a good choice but with the lower power I'm convinced that output would be minimal and you would most likely start to overdrive your amp trying to get the output.
With 400 watts I would go with a pair of the infinty's and the biggest box you can fit. 
The Dayton is a great sub but the output just isn't there with 400 watts.
At about 130 for the pair they really can't be beat. 
When I get home and off my phone I'll post a couple of plots from winisd.


----------



## Tystrud (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks man I would appreciate that, what model of infinity is it you're talking about.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Tystrud said:


> I am well aware that it is not a volume knob, I'm not looking for "output" I'm looking for sq, I don't want to have to compensate my lack of power on the Dayton by running my gain to high and risk clipping my amp. If the Dayton can still give me good SQ while runnin 200 watts below rated nominal power I'm in. That's where I'm having a hard time with all of this. Momax powers I live about 2 hours from T.O is what brands are available in the GTA anything that's been mentioned? Go leafs go



400 watts...SQ only.....i would go IDQ12D4 v4.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Tystrud said:


> Thanks man I would appreciate that, what model of infinity is it you're talking about.



Let me see if I can post a link with my phone
Infinity Reference 1262W (REF1262W) 12" Dual 4 ohm Subwoofer
Just the single coil. That way you could end up with a 2 ohm final


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't let the cheap price fool you they are pretty damn good. I've ran the 8's too and they are on par with the alpine 8's.
The alpine actually needed a bigger box to get as low as the infinty's did. 1 cu ported vs 1.7.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

So I was just looking on sonic and came across this..
JBL GTO1214 (GTO-1214) 12" Single 4 ohm Grand Touring Subwoofer


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Why not this? Perfect for 400w and if you don't like the enclosure, sell it and build your own. 

800W Boston Acoustics 12" G112PD GTuned Series Loaded Enclosure


----------

